# looking to rescue and old english sheepdog



## catseyes

no longer looking


----------



## Dally Banjo

Have you tried a specific breed rescue like this Gill Harwood Old English Sheepdog Rescue and Welfare


----------



## EmCHammer

OES in rescue.... Search results for old english sheepdog » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


----------



## catseyes

thanks emchammer but they are all rehomed!


----------



## cherry

Because these dogs rarely come up for rehoming I think you need to apply to go on the waiting list of as many breed rescues and ordinary rescues as possible.
Good luck


----------



## EmCHammer

Sorry I didn't think to look to see if they were all still available


----------



## catseyes

Thats ok am definatly going to contact gill harwood am on a few registers of dog charities - just gotta keep looking.


----------



## QQ's mum

catseyes said:


> Thats ok am definatly going to contact gill harwood am on a few registers of dog charities - just gotta keep looking.


Did you fond a dog. I Have one for rehoming


----------



## QQ's mum

[email protected] I have one who needs a home


----------



## 2Hounds

There's 2 new ex-breeding OES bitches (Flow & Flicker) at Many Tears too


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

I was going to post about them too.

They are with the same foster mum now and look gorgeous and look like they are going to make fab pets.


----------

